# VW District Managers



## caliente_x (Feb 16, 2005)

Does anyone have any idea how to find out who your VW District Manager is? I'm attempting to get in contact with one and Google is really just not helping.
(I did a search on here, couldn't find anything about it either... if there is something, sorry.)


----------



## FL PASSAT DRIVER (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: VW District Managers (caliente_x)*

Call VW and ask for your local VW rep. Dealerships are not owned by VWoA and thus would not necessarily have DM's.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: VW District Managers (FL PASSAT DRIVER)*

If you're 'in' with your service manager --- he'll have that info and may be willing to give it too you.


----------



## EuroBurner GLI (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: VW District Managers (caliente_x)*

Your looking for your Regions WV Rep...... for what purpose, service or sales??


----------



## caliente_x (Feb 16, 2005)

Service. I think. 
Here's my story: My 06 Jetta has been in the shop something like nine times for varying problems. Under MN lemon law you have to notify the dealership before you can sue or whatever. I chatted with a lawyer friend of mine and he recommended sending a letter to my sales consultant, the GM of my dealership, the district mgr, and VWoA...
So whatever that entails.
Car has 2800+ miles on it. Bleh. Two months old today.


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (caliente_x)*

call VWoA and speak with someone there: 1-800-822-8987

you will get a case number and have some viability in their system.
you may be suprised at how responsive they are, but you have to call first


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (caliente_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caliente_x* »_Here's my story: My 06 Jetta has been in the shop something like nine times for _*varying*_ problems. Under MN lemon law you have to notify the dealership before you can sue or whatever. I chatted with a lawyer friend of mine and he recommended sending a letter to my sales consultant, the GM of my dealership, the district mgr, and VWoA...


Good luck with that one. Most lemon laws require the problem to be the *SAME* problem. I doubt you have a leg to stand on.


----------

